# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  بعد از ظهر روز كنكور سوالات بيرون داده ميشه؟؟

## remus

سلام


ببخشيد من جاي ديگه اي براي اين پرسش پيدا نكردم
سوالم اينه كه بعد از ظهر روز كنكور سوالات بيرون داده ميشه؟؟
مثلا اگه فرض كنيم كنكور رياضي فلان روز ساعت 9 تا 2 طول هستش، اون وقت بعد از ظهر سوالات رو سايت هاي اينترنتي قرار ميگيره؟؟(چه با پاسخ چه بدون پاسخ فرقي نداره)


خيلي ممنونم

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> 
> 
> ببخشيد من جاي ديگه اي براي اين پرسش پيدا نكردم
> سوالم اينه كه بعد از ظهر روز كنكور سوالات بيرون داده ميشه؟؟
> مثلا اگه فرض كنيم كنكور رياضي فلان روز ساعت 9 تا 2 طول هستش، اون وقت بعد از ظهر سوالات رو سايت هاي اينترنتي قرار ميگيره؟؟(چه با پاسخ چه بدون پاسخ فرقي نداره)
> 
> 
> خيلي ممنونم


سلام

کنکور های ریاضی و انسانی در صبح و کنکور هنر یا زبان در عصر 24 تیر 95 برگزار میشن

سوالات کنکور هم اگه اشتباه نکنم ساعت 18 همان روز منتشر میشه

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بله چه تجربی چه انسانی چه ریاضی سوالات بعداظهر روز آزمون منتشر میشه_

----------


## Ali.psy

بله...دوست عزیز ساعت 14:30 همون روز برگزاری سوالات تو سایت سنجش هست مگر اینگه تاخیر کنن ودیر نشر بدن....پاسخ کلیدی همدو الی سه روز بعد از برگزاری ازمون :Yahoo (1):

----------

